# enigma please post pics/feedback



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Does anyone ride one of these UK brand frames? Can u post a pic. How do you like it? I'm thinking of ti build this winter, and they look really sweet, and different. 
Secondly, who's riding a frame with seatmast? Is it better or noticeably different than a standard post?


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

I have to say that they are really pretty looking on their website, but in the end, the prices are quite high for a Taiwan-built Ti frame (roughly US$ 3000). I would be more tempted to just have a frame built here by Davidson, Kent Eriksen, or Lynskey for about the same amount of money

Otherwise, you could probably go to XACD or whoever builds them for Enigma and get the same exact frame for much cheaper and then finish it however you want. To be honest, i can't quite see what makes the Enigma company any diffierent than, say, Habanero, who outsources their production to Taiwan/China as well, and has available custom fit for a bit more, but doesn't mark it up as much. Maybe I am wrong and they do something special, but YMMV.

That being said, their website and marketing is pretty top notch, I love their logos and the way they dress up their bikes (although I would go SRAM Red over the Campy they favor).

Integrated seatpost seems like it would hurt resale value for a minor benefit.


----------

